# Best way to stream videos from WHS to Tivo HD



## tinytool (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm wanting to stream my videos from my Windows home server to my Tivo HD. I noticed a couple of programs like Tivo Desktop actually download the videos to the Tivo HD. I'm only intrersted in streaming them to keep my hard drive on the tivo only recording live TV. So I came to the conclusion that there are two programs for this: Streambaby and pytivo. Pytivo seems very technical (which I'm not). From what I've read Streambaby seems like what I need. Can someone who has installed this on a WHS machine explain to me the exact steps on how to install this on the WHS. I'm also open for suggestions on any other program that will do what I need. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I've had my WHS for a week now. I installed Streambaby today on my WHS and documented the process with lots of pictures. Here is a link, http://drop.io/kqwxiku to a PDF file I created. The document was much too large to post here directly. I hope this helps. Good Luck.


----------



## tinytool (Jul 23, 2005)

This is perfect!!! I appreciate you all the time you put into this. You explain it perfectly!!!!!!!!! Definitely interested in pytvo guide also.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I installed pyTivo on my WHS and documented the process for that too. It's available on the same link posted above as a PDF file.


----------



## tinytool (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks again man- very detailed!


----------



## will792 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank you for documenting the installation process so well. It did save a lot of time. I might suggest to add info on DVD plug-on that allows to read VIDEO_TS directories without making any changes/conversions/renames.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

will792 said:


> Thank you for documenting the installation process so well. It did save a lot of time. I might suggest to add info on DVD plug-on that allows to read VIDEO_TS directories without making any changes/conversions/renames.


Glad it helped and thanks for the feedback. I haven't installed the DVD plug-in, but if I do, I'll document the process.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Reneg,

Great documentation! I did this myself a couple of months ago using another post here but this documentation would have really helped shorten the time it took to get it installed.

Scott


----------



## tinytool (Jul 23, 2005)

will792 said:


> Thank you for documenting the installation process so well. It did save a lot of time. I might suggest to add info on DVD plug-on that allows to read VIDEO_TS directories without making any changes/conversions/renames.


Which DVD plug-in are you refering too? Sounds interesting


----------



## cburbs (Jan 29, 2009)

What about this? http://www.whsplus.com/2009/04/11/tivo-publisher-for-windows-home-server/


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

tinytool said:


> Which DVD plug-in are you refering too? Sounds interesting


I believe it's the pyTivo DVD plug-in described here: http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/dvd-video-plugin-for-pytivo-now-working-t1026.html



cburbs said:


> What about this? http://www.whsplus.com/2009/04/11/tivo-publisher-for-windows-home-server/


I haven't tried this WHS add-in. It doesn't look like it has been updated in a while.


----------



## will792 (Jan 4, 2005)

tinytool said:


> Which DVD plug-in are you refering too? Sounds interesting


DVD plugin for pyTivo


----------



## will792 (Jan 4, 2005)

cburbs said:


> What about this? http://www.whsplus.com/2009/04/11/tivo-publisher-for-windows-home-server/


Tivo Publisher does work but has incredible inefficiency since it transcodes file for every transfer to Tivo. For my hardware (HP EX485) it makes transfer speed around 1/2 of real time for DVD rips. This defeats the whole purpose of having DVDs on the network. You have to give almost 1 hour headstart time before you can start watching a movie. On the positive side it is almost too simple to install.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I just realized I made an error in my pyTivo installation walkthrough. When Tivodecode & Tdcat are extracted, they wind up in the pyTivo\bin\tivodecode directory, not pyTivo\bin directory. I uploaded a corrected version of the document to http://drop.io/kqwxiku.

If you have followed this installation walkthrough already, you can correct the error by moving tivodecode.exe & tdcat files from the C:\Program Files\pyTivo\bin\tivodecode directory to the C:\Program Files\pyTivo\bin directory. Or, you can correct the error by editing the pyTivo.conf file and changing the path statements for tivodecode & tdcat to reflect their location.


----------



## adamantium (Nov 30, 2006)

I am just starting this exact set up. reneg, I would love to see your process, but the drop.io links no longer work. Would you be able to re-post? Thanks!


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Didn't realize drop.io was gone. These may be a bit outdated, but I hope they help out.

Here's updated links:
Installing pyTivo on Windows Home Server.pdf

Installing Streambaby on Windows Home Server.pdf


----------



## adamantium (Nov 30, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## arrarrgee (Dec 21, 2010)

thx found it....



reneg said:


> I installed pyTivo on my WHS and documented the process for that too. It's available on the same link posted above as a PDF file.


----------



## teddykgb715 (Dec 16, 2010)

reneg said:


> Didn't realize drop.io was gone. These may be a bit outdated, but I hope they help out.
> 
> Here's updated links:
> Installing pyTivo on Windows Home Server.pdf
> ...


Guys, I NEED these guides but the links are both gone. Reneg? Anyone else? Trying to set up pyTivo on my new WHS.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I let my account lapse on the free download service. Here are updated links to the documents. They are 18 months old now, but should help some.

Installing pyTivo on Windows Home Server

Installing Streambaby on Windows Home Server


----------



## teddykgb715 (Dec 16, 2010)

reneg said:


> I let my account lapse on the free download service. Here are updated links to the documents. They are 18 months old now, but should help some.
> 
> Installing pyTivo on Windows Home Server
> 
> Installing Streambaby on Windows Home Server


Thanks Reneg, I actually got pyTivo up and running. Appreciate the help!


----------



## dtsob75 (Mar 18, 2003)

reneg said:


> I've had my WHS for a week now. I installed Streambaby today on my WHS and documented the process with lots of pictures. Here is a link, drop.io/kqwxiku to a PDF file I created. The document was much too large to post here directly. I hope this helps. Good Luck.


The link is not longer active. Can you please repost it some where?


----------



## jtcweb1 (Mar 21, 2011)

The links worked for me and I was able to run right through the StreamBaby one without any problems. Next pyTivo for my WHS.


----------



## jtcweb1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am however stumped as the version of pyTivo will not install with the current version of pyton (version 2.7). It requires version 2.6 which I have not been able to find.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Windows installer has not been updated in a while. The download for the windows installer says the following:

pyTivo-wmcbrine-2009.03.19-RC1.zip 
(Requires Python 2.4, 2.5, or 2.6 - NOT compatible with 2.7 or 3.x)

You can get an older version of python from here: http://www.python.org/download/releases/ You can install 2.7.x of python after you get things running, but you'd probably be fine running 2.6.x.


----------



## tyepoole (Jun 4, 2009)

Gents, 

Will Streambaby installed on my non-HP WHS allow me to stream to either of my two TiVo Premiers? Thx.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

tyepoole said:


> Gents,
> 
> Will Streambaby installed on my non-HP WHS allow me to stream to either of my two TiVo Premiers? Thx.


Yes, Streambaby will work on most flavors of Windows including non-HP WHS.


----------



## tyepoole (Jun 4, 2009)

Good Evening Again Gents, 

What is the preferred/recommended format for the videos to be stored on the WHS and to be recognized and streamed to my Premiers? Thx again!


----------



## noseph (Oct 13, 2003)

I converted all of my movies to MP4 for streaming to my S3.


----------

